# First heat



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

I would like to know when a female dog gets her first heat. I thought It was at 6 months. My dog will be a year at the end of sep and has never gone into heat:scared:. Is this normal?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Yup, bigger dogs can go into heat later. Mia just turned 11 months.

This is all very new to me so I'm no expert, this is my first intact dog.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, anything up to 14 months is very much normal for bigger breeds, and beyond that isn't unheard of.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I was asking Poppy's breeder about this, as I suspect Poppy had a secret season earlier this year. I would expect a large breed like a standard to have her first season between 12 and 24 months, and a toy or miniature between 6 and 14 months, but she said that in her experience her red and apricot toys and minis always had their first season by 12 months, while with the black lines it could be anything up to 24 months. So it looks as if some of the variation could be inherited. I'd always thought it was mainly a combination of maturity and the right day-length, but there are obviously many factors at work.


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help. For some reason I thought big dogs came in to heat faster then little dogs. :doh:The dog I was referring to is my Labradoodle. I go her from a customer. Who didnt like how shy she was. Lilha is almost all Spoo. She is a 4th generation. Should I just call her a poodle mix? I got her at 3 months I forgot to ask if she is spayed or not. So I am assuming she is not.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you planning on getting her spayed and just waiting for her first heat? Or are you going to keep her intact?


----------



## Paula rene (Apr 23, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Are you planning on getting her spayed and just waiting for her first heat? Or are you going to keep her intact?


I spay/neuter my dogs at 2 to 3 years in age. I have found this to be the best time for ME to spay them.I have spayed a female at a young(before her first heat) age and didn't like how long it took her to mature. Plus she lost control of being able to hold her urine.The poor girl had to live out in the Texas heat. 
I am not going to breed her. I also respected other peoples views on spay/neuter I believe you should do what works best for you and your family. Like I said this works best for me. I have never had a accidental breeding. So please respect my view as I respect your view


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Paula rene said:


> I spay/neuter my dogs at 2 to 3 years in age. I have found this to be the best time for ME to spay them.I have spayed a female at a young(before her first heat) age and didn't like how long it took her to mature. Plus she lost control of being able to hold her urine.The poor girl had to live out in the Texas heat.
> I am not going to breed her. I also respected other peoples views on spay/neuter I believe you should do what works best for you and your family. Like I said this works best for me. I have never had a accidental breeding. So please respect my view as I respect your view


I was just curious - not here to judge


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Actually - I definitely would have judged if you said you were going to breed labradoodles..:wacko:

But that is not the case


----------

